# El Paso Area Travel Series



## R. Doug

I recently took my best friend from college on a tour of the El Paso area and south-central New Mexico. Here are some sample shots from _*"The Williams Tour Part 1"*_ of what will be an extended series on the results of that tour:


----------



## R. Doug

Continuing our excursion around the El Paso local area, here are samples from yesterday's _*The Williams Tour Part 2 - Still in Old Mesilla*_:










And here's the 30-foot, hand-carved oak bar at the Double Eagle Restaurant:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from this week's _*Fun Photo Friday - David Williams in Old Mesilla*_:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from _*The Williams Tour Part 3 - David Williams at White Sands National Monument*_:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample photos from today's _*The Williams Tour Part 4 - Still at White Sands*_:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots culled from several posted in yesterday's *Fun Photo Friday -- David Williams at White Sands*:

This one I call _*The Face*_ (along with tips for photographing under bright, reflective conditions such as snow or gypsum "sand"):










_*The Yucca*_:










I love the dreamy quality of _*Hiker in the Distance*_:


----------



## R. Doug

Some sample shots of today's _*The Williams Tour Part 5 - Cloudcroft, New Mexico*_, which also includes a little Old West history on a very famous outlaw:


----------



## R. Doug

A photo I posted in today's *The Williams Tour Part 6 - Cloudcroft, Mexican Canyon, and back to El Paso*:


----------



## R. Doug

A sample shot or two from yesterday's _*Fun Photo Friday - David Williams at Cloudcroft, Mexican Canyon, and the Franklins*_:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from the first of a six-part series on the Hueco Tanks State Park and Historical Site in *David Williams Tour Part 7 - Hueco Tanks*:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from _*David Williams Tour Part 8 - Hueco Tanks Continued*_:



















Including this shot of ancient petroglyphs:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from _*Fun Photo Friday - David Williams at Hueco Tanks 1*_:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from yesterday's _*David Williams Tour Part 9 - Hueco Tanks Continued*_:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Wednesday's _*David Williams Tour Part 10 - Hueco Tanks Continued*_:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from today's_*Fun Photo Friday - David Williams at Hueco Tanks 2*_:


----------



## R. Doug

For those into old Spanish Missions of the Southwest here are some sample shots from today's blog post *David Williams Tour Part 11 - Presidio Chapel San Elizario and Mission Socorro*:


----------



## R. Doug

Sample shots from Wednesday's blog post _*David Williams Tour Part 12 - Mission Socorro and Mission Ysleta*_:


----------



## R. Doug

Finishing up my local-area tour series, here's a sample of the shots posted in yesterday's _*Fun Photo Friday - The David Williams Tour Ends on the Mission Trail*_:


----------

